# Shark



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

When you get a shark and eat it, do you fillet it there? Also, what's the best thing to keep your rod and reel in, just a pvc pipe in the sand?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A good stout piece of pvc driven into the sand with a hammer works great (just don't hit it too hard). If you plan on eating a shark that you catch....bleed it out as soon as possible. I usually clean and gut on the spot. Just be sure to dispose of all the guts and such properly.

Oh and if you are shark fishing during the day, be sure that their aren't any swimmers. That's why I normally go during the night. I don't have to worry about people swimming


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (3/4/2008)*A good stout piece of pvc driven into the sand with a hammer works great (just don't hit it too hard). If you plan on eating a shark that you catch....bleed it out as soon as possible. I usually clean and gut on the spot. Just be sure to dispose of all the guts and such properly.
> 
> Oh and if you are shark fishing during the day, be sure that their aren't any swimmers. That's why I normally go during the night. I don't have to worry about people swimming




we cant leve the guts on the beach ageain sumbody sed somthing bought it last time


----------

